# M.V."Chatwood",Tanker Edward Stevinson



## B.Bass (Mar 5, 2005)

Looking for photo's & info on what happened to these two vessels to help fill in blanks in my "Ships sailed on" memorys.I know the "Chatwood" went from France,Fenwicks to Messageries Maritimes but not what happened after that.What happened to Stevinson Hardys "Edward Stevinson" I don't know.Anybody able to help?(Thumb)


----------



## veste (Oct 26, 2006)

Brian, I sailed on the Edward Stevinson from 9/77 to 3/78, I joined her in drydock Samberwang and left her in Onahama. She was broken up in Khaoshiung 4/81. I have some photographs which I will post in the gallery.

Regards veste.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

The "Chatwood" went to Messageries Maritimes in 1969 and was renamed "Moheli". 1977 sold Liberian owners, renamed "Sincerity", 1980 "Mighty", 1981 "Eternal Peace", 1982 "Devi", 15 April 1984 arrived Calcutta with machinery damage, sold for breaking up and arrived Chittagong 10 October.


----------



## B.Bass (Mar 5, 2005)

Veste/Dave Edge,Many thanks for your comments.Was C/O on "Chatwood" when she was sold to MM in Japan.Was C/O on Edward Stevinson in the 60's running from Persian Gulf to Singapore and Thailand.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

When was the accommodation painted eau-de-nil on this vessel. I sailed on her as a cadet in 1980 and the accommodation was already that awful shade of green then.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Aaaaargh!! Edward Stevinson.....sailed as R/O for 6 months. Magnificent gang BUT for Captain George Flowers ("a/c not to be used, it isn't real air". + "the jam on the table is the Masters only!")


----------



## B.Bass (Mar 5, 2005)

Les,when were you on the Stevinson?


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

B.Bass said:


> Les,when were you on the Stevinson?


Hello Brian - I joined ES 29-61971 @ Bordeaux, and left her 6-12-1971 in Fredericia ( I think). Wonderful crew there, no hassle AT ALL- except for the skipper. Can only remember doing the Bonny River run a couple of times - lightering Shell tankers off Nigeria.


----------



## B.Bass (Mar 5, 2005)

Les,Thanks for that,did 6 months in '64-'65.Flowers was also master then for a short while,did have some strange ways.Crew was Indian and we did a change in the Persian Gulf


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian - what's the ship in your avatar.....looks a bit like a GearBulk vessel.

Les.


----------



## B.Bass (Mar 5, 2005)

Les,
It's the "Star Pinewood" a geared bulker on charter to Star Shipping of Norway but owned by France,Fenwick.
Brian


----------



## Dennis Larder (Jun 28, 2008)

B.Bass said:


> Les,
> It's the "Star Pinewood" a geared bulker on charter to Star Shipping of Norway but owned by France,Fenwick.
> Brian


Hi captain bass, I served on the Star Pinewood from 6,12,73 till the 3,5.74. I joined in Vancouver and left the vessel in Tilbury. Capt, Wolf was the Master and he was relieved by Capt Peter Charman who was an absolute gentleman It was quite an eventful trip, we had a serious fire on the way down to Japan off the Aleutions, all hands down in the engine room to get the vessel going again, the Engineers and Lecky did a magnificent job in getting her going again and we limped down to one of the ports in tokyo Bay. Shortly after we had tied up, a ship being launched, clipped our stern causing even more damage. All in all a memorable trip.
I think I was on another ship with you but cant remember which. I was on quite a few Houlder Bros ships before I went Off-shore. 
Regards
Dennis Larder AB/Bosun


----------



## Ern (Dec 4, 2013)

Left contact details on old shopping list. Couldn't find my bits though. Mind you, it is winter.


----------



## Ern (Dec 4, 2013)

Brian
Started putting pics up of Edward Stevinson. From scaffold up to 1974.


----------



## philip4913 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dennis Larder said:


> Hi captain bass, I served on the Star Pinewood from 6,12,73 till the 3,5.74. I joined in Vancouver and left the vessel in Tilbury. Capt, Wolf was the Master and he was relieved by Capt Peter Charman who was an absolute gentleman It was quite an eventful trip, we had a serious fire on the way down to Japan off the Aleutions, all hands down in the engine room to get the vessel going again, the Engineers and Lecky did a magnificent job in getting her going again and we limped down to one of the ports in tokyo Bay. Shortly after we had tied up, a ship being launched, clipped our stern causing even more damage. All in all a memorable trip.
> I think I was on another ship with you but cant remember which. I was on quite a few Houlder Bros ships before I went Off-shore.
> Regards
> Dennis Larder AB/Bosun


i stumbled across this site as I was searching for information on the Star Pinewood and any pictures. I have some, but not a lot.
It all means so much to me.
In 1971 I was able to work myself a passage back to the UK from Vancouver. I too was with Capt "Billy" Wolfe who was a great friend of my parents and a real interesting person who hailed from North Shields.
Long story behind it all, but nonetheless it was GREAT experience for me and just wish I had more than an Instamatic camera ....
I did the passage back on the Norwegian vessel the Star Atlantic.

If anyone has any knowledge (or anyone is on the forum that was on the ship in 1971, I would greatly appreciate hearing any stories or knowing if there are any pictures of the crew or ship ...in or out.
Only chap I remember by name was "Sparky and his name was Fred ... chubby fellow, great sense of humour and a beard.

I have one picture of four of the crew in an old B & W, but don't want to post in case that is not acceptable. More than willing to post the pics I have. Some from the Port of Vancouver and surrounding areas.
Thank you

Philip W.


----------

